# Sea Nymph 14A project



## jbakerinc (Mar 15, 2011)

Well guys I finally got the boat off the trailer and started my little resto.

Its a 1974 Sea Nymph 14A with a 1958(ish) Sterling trailer that I restored in 2009. I think its a 58 because I found an Sterling ad and it looks exactly the same.

well here ya go. I am open to any suggestions.















Got some Aluminum Brightener and I didn't realize how dirty it actually was.










Let the buffer do its thing. I know the polished look is not practical but I am getting all new decals and a few larger fishing decals made so I thought it would look badass so i went for it.


----------



## atuck593 (Mar 15, 2011)

Nice...I like that polished aluminum look on the whole boat. I would like to strip the paint off the bottom of my boat and have that polished look for the bottom and taper it up the sides of the bow around the waterline. How do you plan on keeping the shine and protecting it from oxidizing?


----------



## reedjj (Mar 16, 2011)

There is a product called sharkhide that will shine it and keep it protected. A lot of people use it on Pontoons and diamond plate.

That old boat looks great. I agree with keeping the polished look, It has that great classic look. Maybe do the inside with some kind of off white paint, of course aluminum or plywood flooring, with a lighter colored carpet or some sort of vinyl or light colored non-skid coating like durabak or line-X.

A nice little silver Honda 9.9 or 15 hp would be perfect too if you are going with an outboard.

I like atuck593's idea with the tapering of the polished aluminum at the water line. You could go with a colored paint from the water line on up. I have seen pics of older/and new boats like that.


----------



## reedjj (Mar 16, 2011)

Maybe something simlar to this???


----------



## jbakerinc (Mar 16, 2011)

yeah I have a Johnson 9.9 to go on her but it is a longshaft and I have been unable to find a trade for a short. I am planning on a few more polish passes the last with Blue Magic because it leaves a silicon coating behind then Carolite 885 marine wax. I figure Ill have to wipe it down every time out of the water. I know of no other CHEAP way to keep it polished.


----------



## perchin (Mar 16, 2011)

I have the same boat.... funny though, my long shaft merc. fits perfectly.


----------



## jbakerinc (Mar 16, 2011)

yeah idk. Mine get the boat up on plane in no time. I made my own mini jacker jackplate and hated it.. 

Im not sure what to make of it.


----------



## atuck593 (Mar 16, 2011)

reedjj said:


> Maybe something simlar to this???



reedjj- that's exactly what I would like to do with mine. Use green instead of blue but taper that polished aluminum up the side like that. I will need to check out that sharhide stuff.


----------



## dfkiii (Mar 16, 2011)

That looks great !

What brand of aluminum brightener did you use ? I've got an old Sea Nymph I'm cleaning up as well and I'd love to get the results you did.


----------



## jbakerinc (Mar 16, 2011)

It is Purple Power Aluminum Brightener. I got it at the local auto parts store.


----------



## dfkiii (Mar 16, 2011)

jbakerinc said:


> It is Purple Power Aluminum Brightener. I got it at the local auto parts store.



Great - Thanks.


----------



## jbakerinc (Mar 17, 2011)

yup. 

Going to do a second run with a finer polishing compound tonight. Hopefully my decals show up soon.


----------



## jbakerinc (Mar 31, 2011)

well got some stuff done the past few days.

I made my bunks and made teflon bunk sliders. yes teflon.

found a sheet of it at work stuff is almost too slippery. 









Found this deal a few weeks ago on craigslist. $100





Then had to make the mounting section more stable to mount the motor. little thick and a little heavybut. will hopefully offset the winter weight I put on..lol













added the first set of decals.


----------

